# All Competitors check in



## scottrtrout (Mar 13, 2004)

Just wondering who all out there are competitors or have competed, and your contest history? And if your not who wants to one day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 13, 2004)

Never competed but will be competing May 1 in Dcbodybuilding's Musclemania.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Umm..4 in figure all in NPC started in 2002.  planning on a natural bbing June 12th, then July 10th NPC Texas for figure...after that, its up in the air!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

NPC  Figure
competed 2003

Was going to this year (and still may) but I'm just having too many problems and I need to look out for #1


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Competed Sept. 2003 Figure 

Plan is to compete as a lightweight in BB this November


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

My plan is the NPC Heart of Texas in October.  Will be my very first comp.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

June 26 NABBA 's Natural Empire State bodybuilding championship


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

NPC World Gym Classic (bb) in CT....way back in 1993 (GULP!)

I'd like to go again...one more time.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2004)

I competed 10 years ago, 3 shows... will be competing again April 3rd in the NPC 2004 Northern Colorado, I think I will be going in as a light-heavy weight.

http://www.jefftaylor.com/calendar/entrynorthern04.html


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 24, 2004)

Mr.Wisconsin INBF state show April 17th


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 24, 2004)

I plan on competing for the first time May 29 an NPC show.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Tank...where in Wisc?   I have family up there.

Cajun....How are you????? which show ya gonna do?


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!

Its a show in Houma Louisiana. (Still trying to work on the confidence, though )


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

You'll do great!  Just strut and smile big!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tank...where in Wisc?   I have family up there.




Madison is where the show is held and i live in Barron, 90 miles straight east of the Twin Cities


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kewl...I was born in LaCrosse.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Kewl...I was born in LaCrosse.


i'm brain dead right now for names, but back in the 80's there were some really big boys from the LaCrosse area that were powerlifters.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I haven't lived there in ages!  I only go back to visit my grandmother, etc.  Never really stay longer than a week.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

As soon as I get my career going and get a steady job, I will definitely look into competing.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 2, 2004)

*HOWS EVERYBODY DOING????*

i personally am getting excited about getting on stage again, about 2 wks to go,looking pretty good. 
anybody else need to rant or what ever!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 2, 2004)

Figure- Tall class
Oct 2002
July 2003


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

pssst Leslie.  time to go again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 2, 2004)

I thought that when I posted that

Maybe I will consider it.. I need _something_ to motivate me these days


----------



## scottrtrout (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck to everyone!!! 

I'm on the last stretch just over a week and a half to go till the Pro American! I'm right where I want to be. By next week I should be at the best shape of my carrier but I'll be one of the smallest guys on stage so if I make top 5 (in the $$$) I'll be thrilled. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Senior BBing...4 shows:

1998 (lightweight)
1999 (lightweight
2002 (lightweight)
2004 (light-middleweight)...new class...176lbs

Future plans - NO MORE COMPETING


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Future plans - NO MORE COMPETING



Why?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Man...I just it sooo taxing on my body trying to come down from the high.  Things are fine when I'm all OCD (obsessive compulsive) with my diet, training, etc. but I seem to really hit the all time low after the shows are over.  I've competed quite a few times and have definately noticed a pattern with what I mentioned.  I also find the sacrifices are becoming less and less worth it as I'm getting older.  Guess different things are becomming more important.  I may do it again...BUT definately not for several years.  In my quest to gain mass and constantly pay attention (too much I think) to diet, etc.  I have lost interest in many other things that used to be important to me...like sports (cycling, soccer, running, hockey,etc).  I also find my overwhelming obsession with BBing in a competitive sense has somewhat alienated me from a lot of my friends....I've become too wrapped up in my training and eating.  Same goes with women....it's like...I likely look "better" than I ever have...yet I have NO confidence, have become less outgoing (intimidated I think), and basically feel as though I'm on a lifelong quest to be single.  I'm ranting...but from reflection I think it all comes back to getting involved in COMPETITIVE BBing.  I need to get back to the stage where I went to the gym to better myself....but where it doesn't consume my life.

Does any of this make sense....I'd love to hear your thoughts!

BTW....you made some serious gains in your photos...congrats on the show and your accomplishments


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Does any of this make sense....I'd love to hear your thoughts!



Yes, perfect sense, I was just curious as to your reasons.

I competed when i was younger, then went 10 years before I did this last show. In fact I have only been seriously back into bodybuilding for the past 2-3 years. Unfortunately back in August 2003 I suffered a nerve injury in my back that set me back a good 6 months.

For the past ten years I have focused on career, family, etc., now that I have all of that and feel "stable" (family & financially), I decided to start competing again.

Luckily my wife is into bodybuilding/fitness as much as I am, that makes things much easier. She will be competing May 22 and June 26 as well.

I have no idea how many more times I (or my wife) will compete, but definitely two more shows this year, June 26 and Nov 13 for me.

It definitely consumes you, mainly the training and eating, it's a 24/7 lifestyle.

You will probably change your mind down the road though, you'll get bit by the bodybuilding/competition bug again.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Prince...couldn't agree more with what you said....makes a lot of sense.  Things change...I guess I need to focus on other areas od my life for a while...BUt I'm sure I'll do it again.

I gave some feedback re. your wife's photos...see the thread.  IMO she looks great!


----------



## GYM GURU (Apr 28, 2004)

Can an athlete spill  over if they are at 1 - 3 % bodyfat in a matter of one day if they do not drink water ? 
I am doing a show & plan on eatting about 10 sweet potatoes & oatmeal every other hour. If a person is lean & does this in one days time, can they spill over and ruin their physique ?


----------



## GYM GURU (May 5, 2004)

*....*

Whats up SCOTTY,
You looked great this weekend. Your back is of the chain. Are you doing partial deadlifts or full deadlifts. Do you do alot of 1-arm dumbell rows & pull-ups or what do you do for your back !
I really felt I had it again. I just cannot get any love. The light-
heavyweight did look good. I just fwelt that I had the over-all conditioning, symettry, & I definitely had muscularity. I was not the biggest but I felt I put the work in &
was on POINT. I guess I am gonna have to go up a weight class & see where that gets me. I probably will do NPC NATIONALS , LIGHTWIEGHT CLASS, & see where that gets me. Hola Keep in touch.  LOet me knwo what your doing for your back ! Pease out KID ! You looked awesome this past weekend !
"LIFT-ON" BIG DOG !


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

*Re: ....*



> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> You looked great this weekend.



how did he do?


----------



## scottrtrout (May 6, 2004)

Thanks guru! You looked great as well. I would have given it to ya. 

As for how I did, I didn't get my placing, below top 5 wern't anounced. I'll let you know when I find out. I'm sure it wasn't great tho. I was lean but no where near as full as I could have been, and I'll never do airbrush tanning again. But the show was tough 22 guys no weight classes most of them were over 175 - 180lb. I was about 160 or so. Definetly the toughest show I've ever been in! I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## scottrtrout (May 6, 2004)

Okay got some pics on my gallery.

Hey guru did you get any pics?


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> As for how I did, I didn't get my placing, below top 5 wern't anounced. I'll let you know when I find out. I'm sure it wasn't great tho. I was lean but no where near as full as I could have been, and I'll never do airbrush tanning again. But the show was tough 22 guys no weight classes most of them were over 175 - 180lb. I was about 160 or so. Definetly the toughest show I've ever been in! I'll get some pics up soon.





You look great Scott, congratulations...and I know how that feels not being put in the top 5. 

If there are no weight classes, then that is very tough! Makes sesne though, that is how the IFBB pro shows are as well.

Honestly, I think you're going to have to put on another 10-15lbs, a solid 175lbs would make you much more competitive on the pro level.


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2004)

That pic is awesome Scott.  I'd have to actually say 'delicious' LOL.

1996 - Southern AB lightweight
1996 - some other show, LOL, can't remember the name but I was way outta my league up against some juiced up women
2001 - Musclemania lightweight
2002 - Musclemania heavyweight - darn them for not having a middleweight class at that time
2002 - WNSO Fitness Model Search
2002 - Body Shock Fitness Model Search

After the last Musclemania I did I was very disappointed w/my placing.  So took 1 1/2yrs off training to drink A LOT of beer and have fun.

I've quit drinking beer, LOL, as of Feb1/04, refocused and set my goals.  I've got some great coaches in my corner now and with wisdom, age and discipline - and giving up my stubborness and being bull headed -  my physique is better than ever.  I've got about 14 weeks to go and can't wait.  Want to follow in Deb Leung's footsteps!  Work my way up through the OPA's tier system to the top (she was with ABBA), then switch over to Figure comps.

2004 - London Championships Aug.28/04  Level 1
2004 - Brantford and Western ON Championships Nov.20/04  Level 1 & 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2004)

You look fantastic Scott. Great job!


----------



## scottrtrout (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! I looked my best Wed before the show, but didn't come in the same on the big day.  Plus the other stuff excusses excusses . I'm planin on either the Pro International or Pro Universe next year. I'm thinking the Universe being that it always has 3 weight classes.

If anyone gets Natural Bodybuilding & Fitness Mag I'm in the new one in Dr. Joe's contest prep add. Pics in 2 issues in a row 

CPLgold get some pics of you up here. I'm sure your "delicious" as well.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

Scott your chest is awesome


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2004)

great job scott.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 24, 2004)

*Comp*

Hi all!

I'll be competing, for the first time, in Figure on September 18th here in Kingston, Ontario!  Sooooooooo excited..can't believe the changes in my physique from week to week!!  Anybody else on this forum competing in Ontario...more specifically at the Ontario's in London on July 10??


----------



## BritChick (Aug 8, 2004)

Just finished my first competitive season in Tall Figure, did four contests in less than four months and made it to the Canadian Nationals.  
In off-season now and trying to make necessary gains and improvements to kick ass next season.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

Way to go BritChick!  Your pics looke fabulous!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------

